# Good SaltWater Magazine



## Puffer

Hi Guys, I was hoping some of you could point me to a good Magizine to subscribe to and Sugestions?

Thanks Carl. :wink:


----------



## Lupin

I've heard of FAMA being a good magazine to subscribe but I can endorse TFH as another good magazine. The last TFH I bought has some good marine articles.

Moved here for you.


----------



## dhritiman

I suggest TFH. It is an excelent magazine. They have got excellent marine articles......U may subscribe to TFH.....


----------



## herefishy

TFH is, I'll say it once again, the periodical all others aspire to be. SALT is a good saltwater magazine, as well as is FAMA.


----------



## caferacermike

Coral is by far the best for the serious enthusiast. Only problem is it is a top tier type magazine, not much in it for those just getting started. It is considered to be one of the greatest and most scientific read available, Most people buy 2 copies, one for the read and one to collect. Drawback? Only printed 6 times a year. TFH is a good read for the money, leaps and bounds better than FAMA.


----------

